# Rivanna Bekeeping Association, Fluvanna County VA



## Rather-b-beekeeping (May 7, 2011)

* Rivanna Beekeeping Association's first meeting will be February 27th, 2012 at 6:00 pm located at the Fluvanna County Library! We have the fourth Monday of the month reserved! Our first meeting topic will be about Nucleus Colonies and will focus on how to make splits, manage them, feeding, etc.*




We are a new beekeeping association being formed in Fluvanna county Virginia. Beginning this February of 2012, monthly meetings will be held at the Fluvanna county Library, which has graciously made their facilities available to us. 
While RBA is still very early in the planning stages we are very excited with the possibilities this new association will have. The county has already made property available to us to start an association apiary. This would enable lots of hands-on experience to new beekeepers and might even allow some more advanced workshops.
John Thompson, an Extension Agent of Virginia Cooperative Extension of Fluvanna County is coordinating the formation of our new association. If you are interested in joining and/or volunteering please contact us! We currently are looking for members who would be willing to assist with organizing club events, managing the club apiary, and writing articles for a monthly newsletter. 


Contact:

John G Thompson, Extension agent anr 
Virginia Cooperative Extension
Fluvanna County
P.O. Box 133/132 Main St.
Palmyra, VA 22963
(434) 591-1950 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Rather-b-beekeeping (May 7, 2011)

Here is a link to our blog: http://rivannabeekeepers.blogspot.com/

Here are links to download our first few newsletters:

RBA February newsletter: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/42148960/RBA-Newsletter-Feb.pdf

RBA January newsletter: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/42148960/RBA-Newsletter-Jan.pdf

RBA December newsletter: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/42148960/RBA-beeclub.pdf

Hope to see some of you at our first meeting!


----------

